# ESTA Question - System Error during application



## Starla (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello,

I hope someone here can help. My sister-in-law is coming to the US to visit me from the UK. She had applied for the ESTA (Electronic System for Travel Authorisation) but halfway through, a 'system error' message appeared on her computer screen. When she hit the 'continue' button, it said a previous application was already in the system and that she was denied travel to the US.

Now, she has never traveled to the US before, she is a reception teacher (very small children) has never committed any crime and never applied for a visa before. Is there anything she can do to sort this out? Does anyone know of a phone number she could call? She is supposed to travel to visit in two weeks.

Thank you!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Starla said:


> Is there anything she can do to sort this out? Does anyone know of a phone number she could call? She is supposed to travel to visit in two weeks.


First she should check she really has been denied through the ESTA website. If so, she will need to apply for a B2 visa. Getting one in 2 weeks is a tall order.....if not impossible. Suggest she calls for cancellations at both Belfast and London.


----------



## Starla (Oct 13, 2007)

It's all sorted. She called the US Embassy and they told her to try again in 24 hours. Sure enough, she re-applied and was granted access. This is fantastic news! 

Thank you!


----------

